# Russian Millitary



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi

I've seen some lovely looking 'vintage' Russian style millitary watches for sale and reasonable prices too. But I'm sceptical because they all look mint and are supposed to be 80's. There is also little detail on the makes. Has anyone got an ideas on these?

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/260272740/watch-aviator-vintage-watch-mechanical?ref=shop_home_active_2


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

It is most likely a re-dialed Pobeda. If you do a worldwide search on eBay you can pic up New Old Stock ones for under £ 30. They certainly are not rare. I love them, they are pretty crude, but in my experience, reliable. If you're looking on eBay always check feedback and total sales. Ignore negative feedback, saying things like "took two days longer to arrive"and the classic " watch too small " By today's standards these watches are small. Here's a NOS Pobeda currently for sale on eBay from a seller I have bought from regularly without any problems.










34mm diameter. Unlike some other sellers this watch will have been cleaned, oiled, and regulated. £28.59 + £8 postage.


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

That's nice, and actually I think I can see the Pobeda marks on some of the ones I originally saw now. Does re-dialed mean 're painted, as I've seen before, or is it putting a new dial on that is totally different from the original?

Cheers,


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Autonomous said:


> That's nice, and actually I think I can see the Pobeda marks on some of the ones I originally saw now. Does re-dialed mean 're painted, as I've seen before, or is it putting a new dial on that is totally different from the original?
> 
> Cheers,


 Usually a dial that is different from original, some are very good, but added to deceive. If you spend a bit of time researching USSR military watches there is some good info to be found. Many people have different views on these watches, I've seen some dials that are genuine "works of art" and some that are colour computer generated prints stuck on top of an old dial. If you have the time, doing some research is part of the fun in collecting.

Here's some info.

http://www.russianwatchguide.com

http://russianwatches.altervista.org/index3.html


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Usually a dial that is different from original, some are very good, but added to deceive. If you spend a bit of time researching USSR military watches there is some good info to be found. Many people have different views on these watches, I've seen some dials that are genuine "works of art" and some that are colour computer generated prints stuck on top of an old dial. If you have the time, doing some research is part of the fun in collecting.
> 
> Here's some info.
> 
> http://www.russianwatchguide.com


 That's a great little guide thanks. I guess the old saying stands 'if it looks too good to be the genuine article, then it probably isn't'.


----------



## funkyt1973 (Nov 17, 2016)

Ive got a zim bought on eBay for under a tenner and its a Trojan runner.. Btw zim are pobeda.. And id highley recommend, im hoping to aquire a pobeda later today again running and under a tenner from the same chap i got the zim from... I recently bought my first vostock too and its a fine chunky heavy piece again id recommend.. The detail and designs fantastically intricate.. Good luck taking that plunge


----------

